# Alta Alpina double



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Anyone doing it? Bostic?


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm in, third year in a row. 4am start the past two years, I might do 3:30am this time to hopefully get in before sundown. It can't possibly be as hot as last year...


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm going to start at 5 so I can go without lights. If their estimating tool is correct based on my Death Ride times I should be able to finish before dark.... if my hubs don't explode.

Do you run extra low gearing compared to say the Death Ride?


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

I did it last year. No real need for lower gears than the Death Ride (tm). Steepest part is front side of Ebbets. Additional 3 "passes" vs. Death Ride are not steep. Only Kingsbury is on a par with the 5 passes in the DR. Blue Lakes is rolling, Luther is not much at all.


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

I finished. A lot slower than the previous two years but glad I stuck through it though I was taking it one pass at a time after lunch. 

Bike Ride Profile | 2014 Alta Alpina Double Century near Markleeville | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice! 

I bailed halfway up the east side of Monitor. I'd been feeling bad for a while but thought I'd at least try to make it up. My power dropped to double digits and I was struggling on my lowest gear. I was worried that if I did go down the east side of Monitor I wouldn't be able to make it up. I think I did not drink enough and probably didn't eat enough either. I envy the people who can thrive on Perpetuem and organizer-provided food. Perpetuem makes me ill and I'm allergic to nuts so most sports food is off limits.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Props to you guys...I was out there riding but just for fun...it was hot (and even hotter on Sunday) and the thought of doing Death Ride + 3 passes made me very uncomfortable.


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

Pretty much summed up my ride, Bostic. Finished, 1.5 hrs slower than last year, even though it was cooler. Not as fit, I guess. Though I didn't suffer as much either so that's a good thing!


----------

